# :: ECS Tuning :: Audi C6 A6/S6 | ECS Exact-Fit Brake Lines



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you spend time and money renewing your brake hardware and linings, you ought to consider upgrading to ECS Tuning Exact-Fit brake lines, and do the job right. These premium brake hoses are stronger, more durable, and better protected than the originals.

They are shielded in stainless steel mesh reinforcement, and coated with bright red vinyl for added protection. Available by the axle for front or rear, or as a complete vehicle set, our DOT-Compliant tailored hoses come with OE attachment fittings and sealing washers.


*Tough Stuff.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6/S6 2005-2011

Let me know if you have any questions.

Jason


----------

